# Animated gifs, and free image hosting!



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

Two questions:

1.) Does anyone use a "free image hosting" service? If so, which one do you recommend?

2.) Is anyone willing to make two simple animated gifs for me? ~ Alas, I am graphically challenged. :redface: 

Thanks, -JAW-



:rybka:


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Bobby can make .gifs, I think. 

I use photobucket for hosting.


----------



## delsol25 (Mar 20, 2005)

another free image hosting site is http://tinypic.com
It's associated with photobucket but you don't have to sign up or register for it


----------



## grunt (Jul 25, 2006)

google it theres plenty of them ...
imageshack.com 
mediahump.com
along with the other suggestions


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

The reason I asked about photo hosting sites was to get a recommendation as to which are good and which to stay away from. I have done a "google" and there are so many that I need some guidance.

Are there any other 2Coolers besides Bobby that can make animated GIFs? I asked him last year, but we never got it done, and I hate to bother him again with the same project. 



:rybka:


----------

